# Drain Spouts



## RCCL Cruisers (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi,

Just put on those drain spouts which I read somewhere on this site. Took 3/4 inch clear tubbing and attatched it to the drain gutters on the roof and the pull out. They work really well, the only thing I am debating is to use some caulking to put around the tubbing as there is the odd drip that comes from under the tubing. But a big improvement on that black streaking you get down the sides after it rains.

RCCL Cruisers


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I haven't put them on yet, but definitly thinking about it. Caulking would probably help a lot.


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

RCCL Cruisers said:


> Hi,
> 
> Â Just put on those drain spouts which I read somewhere on this site.Â Took 3/4 inch clear tubbing and attatched it to the drain gutters on the roof and the pull out.Â They work really well, the only thing I am debating is to use some cocking to put around the tubbing as there is the odd drip that comes from under the tubing.Â But a big improvement on that black streaking you get down the sides after it rains.
> 
> ...


Don't you mean "caulking"?











































I'm sorry, but that did make me laugh.














I'm terrible, I know, but I can't help it.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Perhaps the Canadians have a different word for up there...ehh?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

No, we only spell words like colour differently and we do sound funny eh.

I think RCCL did make a mistake. I will give him a few jabs..well make more than just a few
















Thor


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Sexy Momma said:


> Don't you mean "caulking"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was hoping like heck he meant CAULKING -- the alternative conjured up painful images...


----------



## RCCL Cruisers (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi,

Yes Thor called me right in the middle of my bosses morning meeting, I had a good laugh as well. I'm glad I gave everybody a chuckle, I can't imagine what was on my mind at the time hahaha







action

RCCL Cruisers


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Guess What?

I came across a great little product just coming to market. A clip on universal rain gutters. No screws or clauking...just clips on!!! The company is a local plastic injection company that just starting making this product. They are not in stores yet. I spoke with the owner and he gave me a few to tryout (in a Zip lock bag..the final packaging has not been created yet). I will post pics once I get a pdf file. They are thinking of selling them for $7.99 pkg (4 in a pkg) (price not final).

This product seems to be














Very simple and professional looking. They are also very small..maybe 1.5" long. It took more time to get out the ladder than it did to install them







I will see how effective they are when I wash my TT tomorrow.

I will bring a few to the NE Rally ... we will see how they hold up during travel.

Thor


----------



## RCCL Cruisers (Apr 17, 2004)

Thor,

You should put on a training class on how you get all this free stuff for your outback for your fellow outbackers.

RCCL Cruisers


----------



## Campfire Squad (Nov 15, 2004)

Camping world has snap on ones. they come in a package of 4 for $7.99. Thor these aren't the product of the company by you is it? We'll have to compare ( they are on my husbands to get list on tomorrow's trip to CW).

Amy action


----------



## 4CHACS (Mar 23, 2005)

DH was going to put the gutter extensions on and was talking to someone and they said to just clip a clothes pin on the end of each gutter. We had just pulled the tt out of storage for a weekend getaway and, of course, it was pouring down rain. Clipped them on and it worked!!!! cleaned the whole thing the next day (while we were camping, I might add).

He clipped them back on when we put it back in storage, so we'll see how well they work. Won't be getting it back out until Memorial Day.

Very inexpensive!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I have used the clothes pin method, it does work, though it is not the most attractive. I like camping479's method of adding a piece of clear tubing, and I might even have a bit of it around the garage, which means the price is right.

Thor, I double RCCL's suggestion of a clinic on getting free stuff for the Outback!

Tim


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Amy

Do not buy any yet. I got a small bag of them from the supplier.







If you can wait a week I might be able to save you a few $$.

I looked at the ones from camping world. They are different, and no tools or caulking required... and they will fit on all gutters. I have them installed on both sides as well as the rear.

I will keep you posted and take a few pics.

Thor


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

Thor,
I too would be interested. Post us a pic when you can.

I am leaning toward the CW ones right now partly for the reasons you state. No chaulk, No seal just snap'em on and if you ever want to you can pop them back off again.

So, with your local I'll be looking for price break and aesthetics.

Thanks for keeping the ol' eyeball out.

drifter


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I "installed" the Camping World version this weekend while de-winterizing. Looks like they will work just dandy.

Randy


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I took the pics, just have not had time to upload them yet. I should have pics by tomorrow.

I spoke to the mfg. of the product and told them based on how they perform and the reaction I get from fellow Outbackers, that many could be sold if the price is right. Initial talks are around a 30% discount. (shipping is about $2.50)

The extentions passed their 1st test. I washed the TT this weekend including the roof and the gutters did their job. They kept the running water away from the sides of the TT. If they pass the 2nd test - (Still on after a 6-7hrs trip then I will start getting excited about the product).

By the end of next weekend I will know how they hold up. I will post results.

Thor


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

Thanks Thor
Anxiously awaiting pics and road test results. So far, I'm in.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

In a related topic, does anyone else got black streak where the gutter joins along the side of the TT? On the street side of my 23RS, right above forward end of the couch window, there is a joint in the gutter that apparently leaks (because it causes a black streak). I thought about using some caulking but that would interfere with the water flow in the gutter.

Any ideas?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Finally uploaded the pics. This is taken from the ground up of the drivers rear corner.

Please ignore the dirty Outback. Pic taken just before the 1st wash of the season.










Thor


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

BBB,

Yep, my 26 RS has that, too. When I silicone the exterior trim in a couple weeks, I was going to plug that as well.

Randy


----------

